# محاضرات معدات التشييد : المحاضرة الأولي (معدات الحفر و الأعمال الترابية) Construction Eq.



## Eng.karim Ragab (25 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
​التحقت مؤخرا بدبلومة إدارة المشروعات بكلية الهندسة جامعة بورسعيد .. و سوف أرفع بإذن الله في هذا الموضوع محاضرات مادة " معدات التشييد" تباعا فور الانتهاء منها.


المحاضرة الأولي

(معدات الحفر و الأعمال الترابية)
 Earthwork Equipments
​
​



​


*Contents*
1.Track or Tire Choice
2.Work Activities and Equipment Packages
3.Earth moving Equipment
3.1 Bulldozers
3.2 Front-End Loaders
3.3 Motor Graders
3.4 Scrapers
3.5 Trucks
4.Excavating Equipment
4.1 Excavators 4
4.2 Backhoes
4.3 Front Shovels
5.Compacting


​تقبلو تحياتي
أخوكم كريم
​


----------



## ronaldo_sd73 (25 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم ونحن فى انتظار باقى المحاضرات
هل من الممكن ان تقول لنا محتويات المواد التى سوف تدرسها فى هذه الدبلومه وماهى مدتها
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## haytham baraka (25 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
و ننتظر باقي المحاضرات


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (25 أبريل 2012)

المواد هي : معدات التشييد - الاحصاء الهندسية - فحص التربة و دراسة الموقع - التخطيط و مراقبة للمشروعات - الإدارة العامة في التشييد - اقتصاديات التشييد (في السنة الأولي)


----------



## م محمود علاء (25 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (25 أبريل 2012)

جزانا و إياكم .. و سأكمل انزال باقي المحاضرات بعون الله فور انتهائي منها


----------



## abosalah1 (26 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hmt241 (26 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ...وننتظر منك المزيد *


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (7 مايو 2012)

​المحاضرة الثانية

(معدات خلط الخرسانة)
*Concrete Mixing Equipment*
​​
​


----------



## mustafasas (8 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ناصر ابو الوفا (8 أكتوبر 2012)

يجب أن يقتنع كل من يعمل في المشاريع الهندسية أن (الإدارة أولا") شكرا لكم


----------



## eng/AHMED FATHY (18 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

